# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Miracle Falcon Qualcomm Module 1.6 8th Nov 2017 (Big in Small Pack)

## mohamed73

*Falcon Box  Next Generation Repair Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Qualcomm Module V1.6 (8th Nov)          *  *     * **     **  *:What News Inside :
Added 
VIVO Qualcomm Demo Unlock # Vivo V5 Plus* *# Vivo V7 Plus* *# Vivo Y21L* *# Vivo Y53* *# Vivo Y55* *# Vivo Y55L* *# Vivo Y55S* *# Vivo Y66  
Generic Method* *# Demo Unlock * *# 2 Different Methods  
 Read / Write Qcn * *# Factory Format* *# Falcon Format 
 Read/Write/Reset Efs in Edl Mode* *# Fix 9008 Mode  
 Qualcomm Module Features * *# Auto Detect Chipset* *# Auto/Manual Select Loader 
 Auto Detection for Following Chips* *# MSM8x10* *# MSM8x26* *# MSM8610* *# MSM8909* *# MSM8916* *# MSM8917* *# MSM8929* *# MSM8936* *# MSM8937* *# MSM8940* *# MSM8952* *# MSM8953* *# MSM8974* *# MSM8976* *# MSM8992* *# MSM8994* *# MSM8996 
Read Pattern Lock For Qualcomm Devices* *# Supports Read Pattern in Edl Mode 
Write Raw Firmware* *# Edl Mode (2 Methods)* *# Fastboot Mode* *# List Partitions* *# Read Firmware* *# Manually Dump Any Partition* *# Manually Dump Full Firmware* *# Auto Make Raw xml  
 Format* *# List / Wipe Any Single Partition* *# Wipe Full Rom* *# Manual Format* *# Factory Reset * *Remove Account Lock* *# Universal Qualcomm Method* *#  Xiaomi Method 
 Custom Flasher* *# Flash Any Custom Image without Full Flash* *#  Flash Any Partition without Full Flash 
 Read Information* *# Normal Mode* *# Fastboot Mode* *# Diag Mode* *# Download/Edl Mode 
Network Unlock* *# Read Codes* *# Direct Unlock* *# Old Security Method* *# New Security Method * *# Support Most Models 
 Efs Tool* *# Read Efs* *# Write Efs* *# Reset Efs 
 Qcn Tool* *# Read Qcn* *# Write Qcn 
 Misc
 Enable Diag 
Remove Account Locks* *- Normal Mode* *- Fastboot Mode* *- Edl Mode* *- Diag Mode 
 Factory Reset
 - Normal Mode* *- Fastboot Mode* *# Bootloader Lock* *# Bootloader Unlock* *# Beta Imei Repair in Edl Mode* *# Script Generation* *# Reboot edl Mode 
Repair* *# Write Imei 1 (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)* *# Write Imei 2 (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)* *# Write Meid (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)* *# Write Esn (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)* *# Write Spc (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)* *#* *Imei Repair for Oppo Qualcomm Devices* *# Imei Repair for OnePLus Qualcomm Devices
 - 5 Different Methods * *- Nv Method* *- Efs Method* *- New Security Method* *- Oppo Method * *- OnePlus Method * *More Features will be added in coming versions..........*     
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

